# Adjusting Carburetor on Modern Tecumseh



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

After dealing with finicky idling (cycling) and only running on a mostly open choke for years I decided to try to adjust the carb. I got it to idle smooth and rev a little higher, but it would only run for a minute or two before stalling. I also used PB blaster on the throttle mechanisms as they were gunky and not smoothly operated. I also have a problem with the throttle lever not adjusting the throttle correctly now. Any suggestions? The carb is clean though I may put a new seal on the res. as I didn't when I cleaned it out last Spring.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Jmig said:


> After dealing with finicky idling (cycling) and only running on a mostly open choke for years I decided to try to adjust the carb. I got it to idle smooth and rev a little higher, but it would only run for a minute or two before stalling. I also used PB blaster on the throttle mechanisms as they were gunky and not smoothly operated. I also have a problem with the throttle lever not adjusting the throttle correctly now. Any suggestions? The carb is clean though I may put a new seal on the res. as I didn't when I cleaned it out last Spring.



you nedd to give engine type and carb type for help
ohv tec?
flat head tech?
flat head tech adjustable carb?
the gov might need to be reset
did you put a tach on it read the rpms?


----------



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=27833


It's the carb without the adjustment screw on the bottom of the reservoir. Only one adjustment screw.

I'm assuming OHV, the engine is 13 years old?

No on the Tach


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Jmig said:


> https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=27833
> 
> 
> It's the carb without the adjustment screw on the bottom of the reservoir. Only one adjustment screw.
> ...



that link shows a flat head motor
could need a new throttle plate the spring goes on that and doesnt allow you to raise max rpm
look at the gov arm is it adjusted more towards the carb? 

straight up and down
or away from the carb
pics help
for 13 bucks you can buy an adjustable carb
throtle is about 15
go watch a few you tube vids
pics are the biggest help for those trying to help
you need a 12 dollar tach as well


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

For the only running a minute or two issue, will it restart after that? It's possible you're not getting enough fuel flow from the tank, and you're running the carb bowl dry. 



If you disconnect the line that comes from the tank, at the carb, how's the fuel flow?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

if youre closing the choke for it too run better than youre running lean.
cleaning is one thing but did u clean it correctly, i usually think i do the first time but by the third time cleaning it runs better even though i thought i got all the small holes cleaned, but sadly theres always one u missed......or 3


----------



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you. Ill get back in a few days


----------



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. I finally got to this a few weeks ago, Re cleaned the carb and messed around with the governor and air screw and got the throttle to operate smoothly again. It really never has. It runs great on full off choke for the first time since I started operating it 8 years ago. Thanks again


----------

